# How many passes does the team in white make?



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2010)

Watch video before reading comments. Don't cheat!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 13, 2010)

i don't care I was paying attention to chester in a suit.


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

I didn't see Chester make any passes in his suit. Why was he so ignored ):


----------



## tehmaxice (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, don't be fooled. That was nowhere near the skills of chester

edit: btw, I counted 13 passes, and yes, I didn't notice anything else while counting


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> Lol, don't be fooled. That was nowhere near the skills of chester
> 
> edit: btw, I counted 13 passes, and yes, I didn't notice anything else while counting



Yeah, I totally missed him...


----------



## Forte (Sep 13, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> tehmaxice said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, don't be fooled. That was nowhere near the skills of chester
> ...



Chester just wants to be noticed ):


----------



## Lorken (Sep 13, 2010)

Missed it.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 13, 2010)

This is very old


----------



## JustinMSmith (Sep 13, 2010)

2002 called, they want their movie back.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 14, 2010)

13


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 14, 2010)

13 and yes, I saw this big black thing walking across the screen.


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

13...but I didn't see the bear. 
Nice ad.


----------



## Kynit (Sep 14, 2010)

Very neat ad! Certainly caught my attention.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 14, 2010)

This was cool. Didn't notice that thing at all. Rewinded to check if the guy was telling the truth.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2010)

No one saw the green rabbit fly across the baseball with his naked asians?


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 14, 2010)

This was shown in my drivers ed class. I didn't notice the bear the first or the second time they showed the clip so I felt stupid.


----------



## Samania (Sep 14, 2010)

Woah. That bear got skiiillllzzz.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 14, 2010)

Chrish said:


> This is very old





JustinMSmith said:


> 2002 called, they want their movie back.



Thanks, Uncle Scrooge.
You both have added so much, by those posts.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 14, 2010)

Moon walking bear.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> This was cool. Didn't notice that thing at all. Rewinded to check if the guy was telling the truth.


Haha so did I. I just had to make sure they didn't add it in after to mess with me.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2010)

I focused on the picture as a whole rather than the ball itself. Because of it, I noticed the bear. Cool find, too.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 14, 2010)

this one is much better


----------



## Weston (Sep 14, 2010)

That reminds me of this.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

I was trying to read subs on another window at the same time so...


----------

